# Sushi von eigenen Fängen???



## ernie1973 (15. August 2008)

Also - ich habe den Sashimi-Thread gelesen und mich gestern beim filetieren einer richtig fetten Lachsforelle aus einem guten Angelteich gefragt, ob es nicht geil & günstig & lecker wäre, mal Sushi von selbstgefangen Fischen zu machen ?!?

Habt ihr da Tipps, Erfahrungen usw. ???

Welche Fischarten wären geeignet?

Also - wenigstens weiß man dann, dass man mit wirklich frischem Fisch arbeitet - bei dem gekauften Sushi-Material weiß man ja nie, wie lange der Fisch schon tot ist, ob und wie lange er gefroren war und woher er wirklich stammt! 

...bei meiner Lachsforelle gestern kam mir auch der böse Gedanke, dass ich nur anhand des Fleisches keinen Unterschied zu einem gekauften Lachsfilet hätte feststellen können (...und ich halte mich schon für einen Fischkenner)!

Wie groß ist die Gefahr von Krankheiten und / oder Schädlingen???

...tötet Einfrieren wirklich alles???...Viren z.B. sind Mega-resistent!

Probieren würde ich es schonmal gerne!


Also - haut mal rein!...bin gespannt!

Ernie


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*

Also, wenn du von Lachsforellen sprichst, bist du sicher kein Fischkenner. Aber ob nun Lachs-, Mops-, Regenbogen- oder weiß ich was für Pufforellen: Diese würde ich für eine Sushi oder anderweitige Rohverarbeitung völlig ausschließen. Ich persönlich würde die meisten dieser Fische garnicht essen.
Frische wilde Fische jedoch kann man sicher gut verarbeiten. Freunde von mir sind in kanada nach dem Filetieren noch einmal über die Karkassen hergefallen und haben restliche Fischstreifen abgelöst und frisch mit verschiedenen Saucen gegessen. Ich selbst und einige meiner Freunde lieben Tratar von frisch gefangenen Meerforellen. Ich könnte mir auch andere gesunde und natürlich aufgewachsene Fische frisch und roh vorstellen. Allerdings erfüllen die meisten der "Bordellos" diese Anforderungen nicht. Es mag schöne und saubere Anlagen geben - aber wenn ich schon angefressenen Flossen sehe, wird mit übel.


----------



## Fischpaule (15. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*

@Dolfin
Ich bin mir sicher, dass es den allermeisten Menschen extrem schwierig fallen wird, in zubereiteter Form eine "Puffforelle" von einer "wilden" zu unterscheiden - ich persönlich würde sogar behaupten, das es bei jeweils ausgenüchterten Tieren nicht möglich ist - was mit dem persönlichen Empfinden ist wenn man weiß, was man auf dem Teller hat, ist eine ganz andere Sache....

@Ernie
Mit dem roh verzehren von Fisch ist das so eine Sache, bei unseren einheimischen und auch angesiedelten Süßwasserfischen sind die Gefahren zwar gering aber sie bestehen, gerade im Hinblick auf Nematoden, bei Seefischen ist die Gefahr, sich mit einigen unliebsamen Gesellen zu infizieren durchaus größer - in Deutschland ist es im kommerziellen Bereich aus dem Grund vorgeschrieben, jeden Fisch vor dem Rohverzehr zumindest kurz tiefzufrieren, um die Parasiten abzutöten - es wäre also für den Hausgebrauch auch zu empfehlen...

|wavey:


----------



## J-son (15. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*

Jo, seh' ich ähnlich; für sowas wäre wohl (selbstgefangener) Meeresfisch angebrachter...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## obelix71 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*

Ich würde auch eher zu frisch gefangenem Süßwasserfisch tendieren. Filetieren und das Fleisch durchleuchten sollte helfen evtl. vorhandene Würmer o.ä. zu finden. Tiefkühlen ist zwar ne sichere Methode, allerdings reicht da dein Kühlschrank nicht aus. Im TV gab es vor einiger Zeit mal nen Bericht, wo irgendwas von - 170°C gesagt wurde (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). 

@ Dolfin: Ganz schön selbstsicher jemandem mangelnde Sachkenntnis zu unterstellen, wenn er ne Teichforelle isst. Klar, wenn man in der glücklichen Lage ist jede Woche seine Portion Fisch frisch aus nem offenem Gewässer zu fangen, kann man sicher sein, nen "glücklichen" Fisch zu essen. Ob der so viel gesünder ist wage ich zu Bezweifeln.
Ich muss halt regelmäßig in den Fischladen meines Vertrauens gehen und da was kaufen... oder ich geh an den Forellenteich meines Vertrauens und angel mir ne Forelle.


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*

Du hast Recht, Paule. In zubereiteter Form nicht mehr ( also erhitzt ). In frisch geschlachteter
allerdings. Und da vergeht mir bereits der Appetit zur Zubereitung. Die Flossen sind das eine, die aus dem weichen Fleisch heraustretenden Gräten, Verletzungen, Verpilzungen....
Nee, die werde ich garnicht erst in einen Zustand bringen, der es unmöglich macht, sie zu erkennen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*

Nein Obelix: Mangelnde Sachkenntnis unterstellte ich, wenn jemand von einer Lachsforelle spricht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Die gibts genausowenig, wie Lachshühner und Lachsschweine.


----------



## obelix71 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*

@Dolfin: Ist halt ein Handelsname. Seh ich keine mangelnde Sachkenntnis drin. Oder bist Du früher nie Käfer oder Ente gefahren?


----------



## Fischpaule (15. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, Paule. In zubereiteter Form nicht mehr ( also erhitzt ). In frisch geschlachteter
> allerdings. Und da vergeht mir bereits der Appetit zur Zubereitung. Die Flossen sind das eine, die aus dem weichen Fleisch heraustretenden Gräten, Verletzungen, Verpilzungen....
> Nee, die werde ich garnicht erst in einen Zustand bringen, der es unmöglich macht, sie zu erkennen.




:q:q:q, ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie du angewidert vor solch einem Fisch stehst und dich gerademal herablassen kannst, diesen mit Daumen und Zeigefinger in den Müll zu entsorgen....

Deswegen habe ich auch ausgenüchtert geschrieben. Wenn man solch eine Zuchtforelle einige Tage ohne Futter hält (was man vor einem Lebendtransport oder dem Verkauf auch unbedingt machen sollte), dann geht dieses "aufgeschwämmte" sehr schnell weg und dem Fisch ist nichts mehr anzumerken, das er von einer solchen Zuchtfarm stammt - sicher gibt es Anzeichen wie abgefressene Flossen oder eine merkwürdige Färbung aber dies kann durch Ausdünnung der Bestände bzw. die Haltung der Forellen in Teichen abgeändert werden...

Ich weiß auch nicht, was an der Bezeichnung Lachsforelle so schlimm ist #c, es gibt doch auch Blutorangen, Honigmelonen oder Eierpflaumen und keiner käme auf die Idee, dies mit den Wortstämmen in Einklang zu bringen - es wird doch damit nur auf Form oder Farbe hingewiesen - und eine Lachsforelle ist halt eine Forelle mit lachsfarbenen Fleisch...

|wavey:


----------



## bassking (16. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*

Eben- so sieht es aus.

Das "Lachsforellen" keine Kreuzung zw. Lachs und Forelle ist-das
dürfte nun wirkliche Jedem klar sein.

Alles Andere anzunehmen ggü. Leuten hier aus dem Board- ist schon ein wenig arrogant (ich sag´ Nix...)

Also frisches Barschfilet hauchdünn geschnitten ist  einen Versuch wert !

Bassking.


----------



## Fischpaule (16. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*



obelix71 schrieb:


> Im TV gab es vor einiger Zeit mal nen Bericht, wo irgendwas von - 170°C gesagt wurde (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).



Moin Obelix

Wenn du den Fisch auf 170°C Minus runterkühlst, dann ist der gefriergetrocknet und du kannst in zum heizen in den Ofen werfen:m....
18°C Minus reichen völlig aus und das schafft jede handelsübliche Gefriertruhe.

#h


----------



## mariophh (16. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*

Also ich würde mal ganz und gar die Finger von rohem Süßwasserfisch lassen, der nicht min. 24h bei min. -18° gelagert wurde. (wer ganz sicher sein will 7 Tage bei -20° oder 15h bei -35°)

Besonders Trematoden und Leberegel können dem Menschen durchaus gefährlich werden. 

"Die Zahl der an Opisthorchiidose erkrankten Menschen beläuft sich weltweit auf ca. 20 Mio.
(WHO 1995). Der überwiegend größte Teil dieser Fälle ist aus Gebieten in Südostasien und der ehemaligen UdSSR bekannt, da es dort üblich ist, Süßwasserfisch roh zu verzehren."​ 
Auch in einem sehr authentischen Sushikochbuch, dass mir mal ein Bekannter aus Japan mitgebracht hat, wird erwähnt, dass man aus genannten Gründen Süßwasserfsiche nicht fangfrisch, also ohne Frosten verwenden soll.

Generell ist auch in Japan der Verzehr von Meeresfisch bei weitem beliebter. Von ca. 14 KG Fisch den ein Japaner im jährl. Mittel so vertilgt sind gerade mal 10% Süßwasserfisch, was sicherlich auch damit zu tun hat, dass ein Großteil des Fisches roh gegessen wird.

Grüße


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*

Es soll sicher nicht als Arroganz rüberkommen, aber mir gehen diese "Handelsnamen" auf den Senkel. Ich würde auch nicht davon reden, dass ich Schillerlocken, Seeaal oder Butterfisch geangelt habe und ein Jäger würde nie darüber sprechen, dass er heute einen 6er Rehrücken geschossen hat.
Kann man in einem Fachboard nicht vernünftig miteinander reden? Die Benutzung des Handelsnames soll doch hier auf zweierlei Weise wirken: Entweder soll er besonders edel klingen oder Im Wettbewerb einen Vorteil bringen. Eine Lachsforelle ist somit nicht besser
zu Sushi geeignet, wie eine ganz ordinäre Pufforelle.
Damit will ich aber diese Debatte für mich beenden. Sie ist einfach "off Topic" und ich will die angestoßene Sushi Frage nicht weiter beeinträchtigen.


----------



## ernie1973 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Also, wenn du von Lachsforellen sprichst, bist du sicher kein Fischkenner. Aber ob nun Lachs-, Mops-, Regenbogen- oder weiß ich was für Pufforellen: Diese würde ich für eine Sushi oder anderweitige Rohverarbeitung völlig ausschließen. Ich persönlich würde die meisten dieser Fische garnicht essen.
> Frische wilde Fische jedoch kann man sicher gut verarbeiten. Freunde von mir sind in kanada nach dem Filetieren noch einmal über die Karkassen hergefallen und haben restliche Fischstreifen abgelöst und frisch mit verschiedenen Saucen gegessen. Ich selbst und einige meiner Freunde lieben Tratar von frisch gefangenen Meerforellen. Ich könnte mir auch andere gesunde und natürlich aufgewachsene Fische frisch und roh vorstellen. Allerdings erfüllen die meisten der "Bordellos" diese Anforderungen nicht. Es mag schöne und saubere Anlagen geben - aber wenn ich schon angefressenen Flossen sehe, wird mit übel.


 

Warum das nicht ?

Mir ist durchaus bewußt, dass es keine eigene Art ist, sondern meist eine mit Carotin-Bonus "lecker-rosa"-gefütterte Regenbogenforelle - aber ich glaube daran erkennt man keinen Fischkenner!

...und ganz im Ernst, ich lese seitdem ich 3 Jahre alt bin alles, was mit Fisch, Angeln etc. pp. zu tun hat und würde es auf ein "Fisch-Quiz" ankommen lassen - aber das nur so am Rande für´s Ego!

...ist ja irgendwie auch putzig, dass Du mir in meiner Unkenntnis helfen möchtest!

...aber das paßt schon!

;O)

...danke trotzdem für Deinen Hinweis!

*grins*

Ernie

PS:

Hackt nicht auf ihm rum, er wollte mir ja nur zeigen, was er so alles weiß!

...mir stellen sich hier auch öfters die Nackenhaare hoch, wenn ich als Jurist die vielen Halbwahrheiten über rechtliche Fragen lese, die hier oft zum Besten gegeben werden - und da muß ich dann auch oft vorschnell meinen Senf dazu geben und tendiere zum Klugsch*******!

Also - ich denke so ziemlich jeder hier weiß, was eine Lachsforelle ist und wie sie "hergestellt" wird.

...davon abgesehen finde ich die filetiert deutlich appetitlicher, als eine "normal" gefütterte oder auch aufgewachsene Refo!...das Auge isst mit und auch die Konsistenz des Fleisches ist nach meinem Empfinden fester !

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*

...ach ja, von der Sushi - Idee mit unseren heimischen Süßwasser-Fischen bin ich schon fast wieder abgekommen!

...wenn ich alles vorher Einfrieren muß, um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen, dann kann ich auch gleich "Industrie - Fisch" kaufen!

Ganz frisch & selbst gefangen wäre sicher geschmacklich toller, aber ist mir dann wohl doch im Hinblick auf Krankheiten, Würmer etc. zu gefährlich!

THX 4 your Tipps!

Ernie


----------



## Fischpaule (16. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*



Dolfin schrieb:


> .... aber mir gehen diese "Handelsnamen" auf den Senkel. Ich würde auch nicht davon reden, dass ich Schillerlocken, Seeaal oder Butterfisch geangelt habe und ein Jäger würde nie darüber sprechen, dass er heute einen 6er Rehrücken geschossen hat....



Was die Bezeichnungen "Schillerlocke", "Butterfisch" und (mir fällt da gerade auch noch einer ein) "Deutscher Kaviar" angeht, so kann ich deine Meinung völlig nachvollziehen, da diese Namen keine Beziehung mehr zum eigentlichen zulassen....

|wavey:



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und ganz im Ernst, ich lese seitdem ich 3 Jahre alt bin alles, was mit Fisch, Angeln etc. pp. zu tun hat und würde es auf ein "Fisch-Quiz" ankommen lassen - aber das nur so am Rande für´s Ego!



Mit drei Jahren lesen können?:g, du bist wohl ein kleines Wunderkind was :q





> ...Hackt nicht auf ihm rum, er wollte mir ja nur zeigen, was er so alles weiß!
> 
> ...mir stellen sich hier auch öfters die Nackenhaare hoch, wenn ich als Jurist die vielen Halbwahrheiten über rechtliche Fragen lese, die hier oft zum Besten gegeben werden - und da muß ich dann auch oft vorschnell meinen Senf dazu geben und tendiere zum Klugsch*******!...




Dolfin hat lediglich seine Meinung geäußert und ich weiß nicht, warum du so arrogant reagierst...

Und im übrigen wenn du doch so ein allwissender Fischkenner und juristisches Wunderkind bist und sich dir bei Halbwahrheiten die Haare aufstellen, warum äußerst du dich dann nicht zu den rechtlichen Fragen und klärst Unsicherheiten auf, bzw. hilfst mit deinem juristischen Fachwissen in diesen Themen anderen Boardies#c


----------



## ernie1973 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*

...na gut - ich angle seitdem ich 3 bin und lese seitdem ich 6 bin! 

*erwischt*

Das mit den jur. Ratschlägen ist nicht so einfach, da wir in Deutschland leben und u.a. ein Rechtsberatungsgesetz haben!

Ich hafte leider für meine Ratschläge, da ich den Mist studiert habe!

Tipps kann ich geben und mache das auch! Aber eine online Rechtsberatung auf dieser Plattform würde mir dicke Probleme machen! (...und wenn es nur Mitbewerber sind, die mich standesrechtlich wegen Gratis-Diensten mobben - kaum zu glauben, welches Risiko eine gutgemeinte aber unbedachte Äußerung in diesem Land so mit sich bringen kann!

Aber wer einen Rat unter Haftungsausschluß per PN möchte, der kriegt ihn auch!


So, Schluß mit OFF-Topics - das mit dem Sushi lasse ich lieber bleiben !

Ach ja, abegesehen davon glaube ich auch nicht, das jemand, der ein guter Automechaniker ist hier allen Boardies die Autos umsonst reparieren würde, obwohl er es vielleicht könnte, wenn die Entfernung stimmt! 

*think about it* 

Aber ein solider Rechtsrat ist in aller Regel mit viel Arbeit verbunden (...auch als fertiger Jurist muß man heutzutage vieles nachlesen, um guten Gewissens einen vernünftigen Rat zu geben - die Zeit habe ich nicht immer und bevor ich selber Halbwahrheiten verzapfe halte ich lieber meinen Mund - alles andere wäre nicht seriös!).

Nice weekend!


Ernie


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*

Ist schon gut Paule, ich kann damit gut leben und ernie hat ja selbst erklärt, das er mit "Halbwahrheiten" nicht leben kann...
So wird er sogar als Jurist verstanden haben.#h


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*

Hallo,

schaut Euch doch mal auf 
http://barsch-alarm.de/News/topic=19/page=2.html das Rezept für "Malayischer Barsch-Tartar nach Art 
schiffbrüchiger Chefköche". Hört sich sehr lecker an #6

Ich denke, der Verweis auf die Seite ist ok ;+

Petri Heil
Steff-Peff


----------



## ernie1973 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Sushi von eigenen Fängen???*

@Steff - Danke - das Rezept klingt gut, aber die Gedanken an diverse Parasiten haben mich meine Sushi & Roh-Fischpläne vergessen lassen!

Selbst aus der schönen und sauberen Aggertalsperre traue ich mich nicht mehr, einen Fisch roh zu verzehren!

@ Dolfin:

...ich weiß nicht, wo Dein Problem ist - mich hat an Deiner Antwort vor allem die unglaubliche Arroganz gestört, die Du an den Tag gelegt hast, nur weil ich ebenfalls den Begriff "Lachsforelle" mittlerweile verwende, weil der am ehesten erklärt, was man damit meint: nämlich ne große bunt gefütterte Zuchtforelle!

...und beim Anblick des extrem-rosa Fleisches kam mit der Sushi Gedanke erst!

...und selbst die Zucht-Lachse, die man so kauft sind in der Regel Carotin gefüttert, weil das Auge eben mitißt - also weiß ich nicht, was an Lachsforellen, bzw. dem Wort "Lachsforelle" so schlimm ist!


Meine Sushi Idee werde ich jedenfalls erst dann wieder aufgreifen, wenn ich im Urlaub auf hoher See mal einen frischen Thunfisch fange ! (dafür nehme ich dann auch ein Restrisiko von Krankheitserregern in Kauf!)!

Ernie


----------

